# Cubing USA Southern Championship 2022



## Nickthecuber1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Who else is going to CubingUSA Southern Championship 2022?!?!? GET HYPE CAUSE IM COMING!!! Nah I’m just joking this is my first competition and I want to get to know some people before I go.


----------

